# Help or advice on Fake Call or no Call hack



## tibo (May 22, 2004)

Ok I picked up a couple of Direct DVR40's over the holidays for the kids, I weaknees upgraded to 80gig drives I had laying around, all is well... Now I just want to disable the call to stop all the messages. No other hacks needed for the kids... is there a single script or hack to do this, or should I just zipper the entire drives, or Rbautch??

any advice would be appreciated


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Where did you get the units?

The zipper is the easiest way to solve the problem.


----------



## tibo (May 22, 2004)

A friend moved to HD, so he disconnected, and I had direct connect, I was reading the zipper info, as well as the instructions... pretty straight forward up to number 4, that requires a USB adapter... so I guess I should go grab a linksys usb200m then.... 

I took a look at all the stuff the rbautch script does, most of it goes over my head, but if the hacks are installed and I dont use them, at least they are there for the future I guess.

On another note: Should I download the tivowebplus from Tivo or is there some other software for my pc to be able to move, transfer shows?


----------



## akaye (Jan 3, 2004)

If I may borrow this thread for a moment:

I also got a RCA DVR 40 with an upgraded drive from TivoMagician on eBay.

The unit is great, but communication with the seller is a bit spotty. I was told that the drive was already hacked (I'm particularly interested in suppressing the darn phone call nag message) and, when I originally got the unit there were odd strings in the dialing setup settings that I stupidly did not write down before changing them to make a real initial call.

I do not know how to confirm that there are in fact any hacks applied to my unit, much less how to impliment them, but it sure is nagging about a phone call everyday.

I was advised over on dbstalk to just run (or rerun, depending, I guess) the Zipper, but I'd rather not mess with opening the box, opening a PC, risking losing data, etc, if in fact the hacks are already there and I just don't know how to use them.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,
AK


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

tibo said:


> A friend moved to HD, so he disconnected, and I had direct connect, I was reading the zipper info, as well as the instructions... pretty straight forward up to number 4, that requires a USB adapter... so I guess I should go grab a linksys usb200m then....
> 
> I took a look at all the stuff the rbautch script does, most of it goes over my head, but if the hacks are installed and I dont use them, at least they are there for the future I guess.
> 
> On another note: Should I download the tivowebplus from Tivo or is there some other software for my pc to be able to move, transfer shows?


Somebody correct me if I am wrong, but I believe you could run the zipper with a serial cable (a few parts from radioshack) and not have to invest in putting them on your network....


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

WhyMe said:


> Somebody correct me if I am wrong, but I believe you could run the zipper with a serial cable (a few parts from radioshack) and not have to invest in putting them on your network....


That is correct.


----------

